# Beer smith profile



## Port homebrewer (1/2/16)

Has any body with a grainfather/ robobrew entered a equipment profile into beer smith?


----------



## welly2 (2/2/16)

This works pretty well for the grainfather: http://back-2-basics.com.au/How-To-Page/GRAINFATHER-profile-beer-smith

It's not totally exact, going by the grainfather calculator but it's bloody close - the sparge water quantity ends up slightly over (100-200ml) which probably in reality makes no odds.

No idea about a robobrew profile though.


----------



## Siborg (3/2/16)

I got this off a dude on reddit who's still playing with the numbers for the Robo Brew. I'm yet to receive mine, but will make some measurements and refinements to the numbers, then post a bsm file for people.

Batch Size: 21.00 l Mash Volume: 30.00 l Boil Volume: 28.93 l Mash Tun Weight: 4.54 kg Evaporation Rate: 6.5 % Mash Tun Specific Heat: 0.30 cal/g-deg C Boil Time: 60 Mash Tun Deadspace: 0.00 l Top-up for Boiler: 0.00 l Equip Hop Utilization: 100.00 % Losses to Trub/Chiller: 3.00 l Cooling Loss (%): 4.00 Top up water for Fermenter: 0.00 l


----------



## Elz (5/2/16)

This is the Robobrew profile I currently have. However, I am still working on mash efficiency (working on milling of the grain size - currently 1.25ml). Hopefully this will eventually increase brewhouse/mash efficiency. Anyway, work in progress. Hopefully I will have it dialled in the next 2 or 3 brews. Currently have only undertaken 3 brews. Current mash efficiency is about 80%. Don't think I'll get much better than that....
Cheers, Elz


----------



## Phyro (21/8/16)

G'day Elz, did much change in your succeeding brews? (Only just got beer Smith, trying to work my way around it. Intense)


----------

